# Enlarged Thyroid (nodules on thyroid)



## Lynn74 (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi, I am new to the board. I recently had an ultrasound done on my thyroid and they found a large nodule and a small one. I have to go and have a biopsy done and Im pretty freaked out about it, as most people would be! My mom has had Hashimotos disease for the past 35 years and was told (the same day I was told that I had nodules) that she has to have hers removed. My biggest fear about the whole thing is hearing that I have cancer of the thyroid, even though most nodules are non-cancerous (or so I've read). Have any of you been in my position? :sad0047:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Lynn74 said:


> Hi, I am new to the board. I recently had an ultrasound done on my thyroid and they found a large nodule and a small one. I have to go and have a biopsy done and Im pretty freaked out about it, as most people would be! My mom has had Hashimotos disease for the past 35 years and was told (the same day I was told that I had nodules) that she has to have hers removed. My biggest fear about the whole thing is hearing that I have cancer of the thyroid, even though most nodules are non-cancerous (or so I've read). Have any of you been in my position? :sad0047:


Welcome to the board, Lynn. I know this is scary but you need to know and yes, the majority of us here have been in your position.

What irony about you and your mom. Well, you can be supportive of each other, that is for sure.

Hope and pray all is well w/ your FNA. When is it scheduled?


----------

